# Turface MVP



## Hydrocynus (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi There,

anyone know where to get this locally that does not require buying a whole pallet or 10, 50lbs bag minimum lol? looking for about 2 bags.

thanks


----------



## barvinok (Nov 20, 2011)

Evergro in Delta used to sell by the bag. Give them a call.


----------

